

Ask HN: Entrepreneur or Hacker? Or Both - ajaimk

Trying to get a feel of who uses hacker news. So, are you an entrepreneur? A technical hacker? or both?
======
mahmud
Life long academic. I spend 4 hours a day writing business communication, and
about 6 or so programming. When I am speaking to people I am always teaching
them something or learning something from them; a very strange take on sales,
sure, but I approach sales as instruction, introducing the other to the
possibilities and potential of my offering, and learning from them what I can
do better.

When I am coding, I and the machine are learning together; sometimes I do the
teaching, when I am in the flow, other times it does, when I am debugging.

~~~
jacquesm
> sometimes I do the teaching, when I am in the flow, other times it does,
> when I am debugging.

Poetry :)

------
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

both.

~~~
icey
I would like to upvote you twice for providing both comments I came in here to
make.

------
christonog
I'm a little bit more complicated. A wanna be entrepeneur turned wanna be
hacker aiming to become an entrepeneur, though you could argue that being an
entrepreneur is more of a lifestyle choice rather than a job title.

------
dryicerx
Technical hacker gone entrepreneur (at least attempting to).

------
yan
Technical hacker. Maybe eventually the former.

------
ujjwalg
Entrepreneur.

------
nivals
Both.

